# 10 Gallon Fish Tank Ideas



## aquaticlifelover (Feb 23, 2013)

i am stocking my new 10 gallon tank today, ive already fish-less cycled it! any thoughts or suggestions of what i should get? i was thinking guppies, neon tetras, mollies or platies. let me know what you think! thanks! :-D


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Mollies are the only thing that won't work in that tank. They are brackish and get pretty big.


----------



## aquaticlifelover (Feb 23, 2013)

thank you!


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

I really like tetras and platies. You could also divide it and keep a couple bettas. Or maybe a female betta sorority?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

What is your water hardness and pH? Livebearers prefer harder, alkaline water and tetras prefer soft, more acidic water. Your water will be the deciding factor.


----------



## aquaticlifelover (Feb 23, 2013)

i ended up getting 6 neon tetras and 3 fancy male guppies. they are doing great! i also put in a marimo moss ball, and a bubbler, which im glad i did! the guppies keep picking at the moss, too funny. i really wish i could put 2 sunburst platies in there but the lady said that would be too much. do you think so? or a rainbow platy? and also, if all goes well in a couple weeks could i get an otto? or a pleco? and also around how many female bettas make a sorority, just wondering. my ph is at a perfect 7! thanks everyone


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

You need to keep an eye on those Tetras- they have a thing for nipping tails. If you get "an" Oto, you need to get at least three more. They like groups of four and more. Tis all the advice I can give! Good luck!


----------



## aquaticlifelover (Feb 23, 2013)

oh, okay thanks!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

aquaticlifelover said:


> i ended up getting 6 neon tetras and 3 fancy male guppies. they are doing great! i also put in a marimo moss ball, and a bubbler, which im glad i did! the guppies keep picking at the moss, too funny. i really wish i could put 2 sunburst platies in there but the lady said that would be too much. do you think so? or a rainbow platy? and also, if all goes well in a couple weeks could i get an otto? or a pleco? and also around how many female bettas make a sorority, just wondering. my ph is at a perfect 7! thanks everyone


Do be aware that you have fish preferring two different types of water in the same tank. It might be alright as ubiquitous domestic fish like these are more tolerant of things like that, but if you have an extreme of water then someone is going to be unhappy, so I still strongly advise checking hardness. Your pH is good for both species. 

You are fully stocked (slightly overstocked, if you don't have live plants, IMHO), so no other fish. Platys and otos are both social fish and require multiples of their own species to thrive, and plecos get too big for a ten gallon, as well as producing a lot of waste.

In a ten gallon, 5-6 females is the ideal for a sorority.


----------



## aquaticlifelover (Feb 23, 2013)

Bombalurina said:


> Do be aware that you have fish preferring two different types of water in the same tank. It might be alright as ubiquitous domestic fish like these are more tolerant of things like that, but if you have an extreme of water then someone is going to be unhappy, so I still strongly advise checking hardness. Your pH is good for both species.
> 
> You are fully stocked (slightly overstocked, if you don't have live plants, IMHO), so no other fish. Platys and otos are both social fish and require multiples of their own species to thrive, and plecos get too big for a ten gallon, as well as producing a lot of waste.
> 
> In a ten gallon, 5-6 females is the ideal for a sorority.


i have the moss ball, i could also transfer a peacock fern and congensis anubis from a tank not being used. would that work well?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes indeed. The more plants the merrier.  I have a personal belief that you can never have too many plants.


----------

